# Furry Visual Novel: The Butterfly Dream



## Dorurung (Feb 28, 2018)

<The Butterfly Dream> is an in-progress Furry Visual Novel project with the main artist 


 shirogom Hachi(雨 (@hachi_duchi) | TwitterUserpage of shirogom -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ).

Demo version is available. Korean and English is supported for the demo.

The funding has just begun!
Support the team to make them develop a great furry game!

Learn more in the patreon site:
Dorurung is creating Furry Visual Novel: The Butterfly Dream | Patreon


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Mar 11, 2018)

That.    Looks.    Awesome.


----------

